# Fishing Report 8/21-8/28 Jekyll Island



## nctrader03 (Jun 21, 2004)

Well the fishing wasn't exactly as we had hoped but at least we caught some fish. We caught 3 sharks, 1 trout, 2 reds, several stingrays, several catfish, several eels and 2 croakers. We fished off of the surf in front of the beach house and that's where we caught one of the sharks, 1 of the croakers and the trout. We also fished down at St. Andrews Park and then on a little boat dock down by the Tidelands Nature Center. It was at the dock by the nature center that we got most of our bites etc. Just wished we would have fished there sooner....didn't fish there until Friday and left Saturday. We did however manage to catch some really good shrimp with our seine down at St. Andrews Park and then at the boat dock at the Nature center did some crabbing and ended up taking 15 nice crabs from there. When using the seine down at St. Andrews we also caught 1 flounder, pufferfish, jellyfish(yikes) and some needlefish. There were alot of smaller flounder washed up on shore down at the park....really didn't know why. Also on the beach in front of the house found several crabs washed up on beach didn't know if this was normal or not. Friday morning went down to St. Andrews Park and watched others use their seines and they were catching nice sized mullet and shrimp....the dolphins were right there catching all the ones that escaped their net..fun to watch. We went to the pier over at St. Simons and the fishing there seemed to be fair. Watched a couple of guys pulling in some nice whiting. Crabbing seemed to be really good there also. However, it seemed the best way to catch fish was in a boat about a mile from shore. One guy came in and had some nice sized Sheephead, a huge redfish and some nice sized trout. It's times like those that I would have killed for a boat! lol j/k Well, guys until next year the only fishing I'll be doing is Trout fishing here in the Mtns. If any of y'all are up this way and want to try your luck in some of our beautiful rivers here just let me know or ask and I'll put you on some nice fishing! Good luck and happy fishing!


----------



## Fatback (Aug 6, 2003)

Hey nctrader..............well it seems like you had fun.............and thats what counts. You don't have to wait till next year................you can allways make a weekend trip.  


Tight Lines
Glenn


----------



## nctrader03 (Jun 21, 2004)

Fatback said:


> Hey nctrader..............well it seems like you had fun.............and thats what counts. You don't have to wait till next year................you can allways make a weekend trip.
> 
> 
> Tight Lines
> Glenn


Well that weekend trip would take me between 7-8 hours to drive; so it would take most of my time to drive down there. Looking forward to next year though! And yes we had a WONDERFUL TIME as always. PS I wanted to plug a restaurant at St. Simon it's called, The 4th of May; EXCELLENT FOOD and EXCELLENT PRICES!!


----------



## Fatback (Aug 6, 2003)

Thought you were closer.............get um' again next year.


----------

